
Engineering Windows 7 : User Interface -- Managing Windows windows - nreece
http://blogs.msdn.com/e7/archive/2008/10/01/user-interface-managing-windows-windows.aspx
======
makecheck
I apppreciate that Microsoft is looking at this, but they don't seem to be
aware of most other window managers. They've identified "problems" that others
have long since solved.

For example, Microsoft finds that maximize isn't good on large monitors and
wants a way to zoom less in one direction. They also want this to be possible
with minimal mouse precision.

If you look at Window Maker on Linux, a single feature solves both of these
problems: you zoom by double-clicking the title bar with modifier keys. So
what you're clicking is big (minimal mouse precision), and you have 3 options:
Shift for horizontal, Control for vertical, or logically Shift+Control for
both.

And if you look at a Mac, while Cocoa's default is to zoom full-screen, apps
are encouraged to define an "optimal" size for content that can be quickly
toggled (between the user's last custom size/position, and the optimal one).
This is literally one click to make the window look exactly right.

